# Hi everybody



## Anais992 (10 mo ago)

I thought for a long time before to appear here. What would you call a husband who has been artificially aggravating the situation for a month and even he does not know the reason?


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Anais992 said:


> I thought for a long time before to appear here. What would you call a husband who has been artificially aggravating the situation for a month and even he does not know the reason?


Is this a trick question?
a$$hole? Maybe?

Welcome to TAM. If you would like some better answers than my tounge-in-cheek answer please describe a little better what is going on.

What is the situation he is aggravating? What is he doing to aggravate it?
How long have you been married? Kids?

A lot of people say “I dunno” when you ask them why they do something. Sometimes it’s true and counseling helps figure that out. Other times the person is a flat out liar and need their butt kicked.

So please help us help you with some details!


----------



## Anais992 (10 mo ago)

Good afternoon. Thanks for the reply. 
It's all gotten so complicated I don't know where to start. I'm in a hopeless situation.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Anais992 said:


> Good afternoon. Thanks for the reply.
> It's all gotten so complicated I don't know where to start. I'm in a hopeless situation.


Why not start with the easy questions:
How long have you been married? Do you have kids?

And when you get going and feel comfortable:
What is the situation he is aggravating? What is he doing to aggravate it?

Don’t lose hope, there’s always an option.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

Why do I get the feeling we are going to come out of this discussion feeling had?


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Maybe he is on his man period.


----------



## Lotsofheart73 (Oct 13, 2021)

Welcome OP. 
Maybe head over to the “general relationship issues” section and start over there and describe the issue with your spouse. You will get a better response.


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

Anais992 said:


> It's all gotten so complicated I don't know where to start. I'm in a hopeless situation.


Hi. Sorry you find yourself in a hopeless situation. Maybe start with some details & a specific Q. I don't understand your initial inquiry. What is your husband doing or not doing? What do you mean he artificially aggravates the situation?


----------

